# من اروع الكتب فى الاتصالات الاسلكية من جامعة cambridge



## عماد الكبير (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا من يهد الله فلا مضل له ويضلل فلا هادى له واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله , اما بعد اطل عليكم اعضاء وزوار الملتقى بكتاب جميل انصح بها الخريجين والذين يردون الدخول فى مجال الاتصالات الاسلكية والكتاب باللغة الانجليزية ومن جامعة cambridge .
















حجم الكتاب 
 3.5 مب 

 اترككم مع التحميل والرابط الصاروخى  





 واخيرا وليس اولا كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر الذى قربت ايامه وسامحونى على غيابى طول شهر رمضان لظروف مرضية وخاصة بى وانتظروا نشاط زائد بعد العيد باذن الله بارك الله فيكم وهدانى واياكم الى الحق .




​


----------



## احمد العسافي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ما قصرت


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وشكرا على المشاركة الجميلة


احمد العسافي قال:


> مشكور اخي ما قصرت


----------



## أسد القدس (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الحقيقة كل السكر لك ولامثالك , وبارك الله فيك 
ونتمنى المزيد 
شكرا لك


----------



## vivabarsha (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز
وعيد مبارك


----------



## عماد الكبير (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير وعيد مبارك على الامة الاسلامية جميعا


vivabarsha قال:


> الف شكر اخي العزيز
> وعيد مبارك



لا يا اخى الكريم السكر لامثاللك انته بسبب ردك الجميل الذى يشجع صاحب الموضوع على الابداع والتفاعل مع الاعضاء بموضوعات اخرى والمزيد قادم انشاء الله و عيد مبارك


أسد القدس قال:


> الحقيقة كل السكر لك ولامثالك , وبارك الله فيك
> ونتمنى المزيد
> شكرا لك


----------



## سعد حامد كونراد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## Tareq Eltahir (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## المهندسة المتأملة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة هندسة حاسوب مشروعي الفصل القادم ابحث عن مشاريع في مجال الويرليس اريد استخدام برنامج الجلوموسم ارجوكم ساعدوني :31:والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## loveforever543 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل


----------

